# Do you really get deactivated for being below 4.6 ?



## Fuber15

Im a new driver and cant seem to get my rating above 4.45

Its goes up by 0.01 a few times and then will drop by 0.5. So i assume I'm getting very low ratings 

Ive only done like 50 trips but have never had any issues that I'm aware of but using some math i must got at least 5 1 or 2 stars. 

Anyway I'm not too bothered if do get deactivated because i only drive about 14 hrs a week and only during the day but I'm just curious why am i getting these low ratings and should i care ?


----------



## Scotsman

Last week I used Uber as a rider from the airport and the driver I got had the rating of 4.3


----------



## Fuber15

Did you notice anything that would explain why he was only 4.3 ? 

I just find it strange that 1 in about 8 riders would jump in my car, say hello etc, get to where their going without issue, say thanks for the ride, have a good day and then cold bloodedly give me the worst possible rating, often 2 or 3 days later.

I get giving 4 or 3 but from what I can see I'm getting almost all 5s and then every few rides a 1 or 2.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

After about 50 rides, my rating last December was 4.33. 

I tried to think through where I might have given the riders good reason to rate me less than 5 and was able to identify several cases. I also read all that I could about achieving five-star ratings and sought to implement them.

Slowly my rating began to rise, although there were setbacks.

It's now 4.86 but it's been as high as 4.87. Try as I might, getting a rating above 4.87 has (so far) eluded me.

I suspect that the smallness of my car (a Mitsubishi Mirage) has resulted in lower ratings in some cases.


----------



## joffie

No uber are useless and desperate for drivers there are drivers with 4.1 driving around, and one time I requested a driver he was 4.5.

Sadly the drivers who do it full time suffer more than the ones part time.

Or the surge only drivers get 1* cause pax don't like the price.

In short the uber rating system sucks and no self respectable person gives a stuff about keeping a high rating with crap fares and conditions.

Also noticed customers are getting lower ratings also.


----------



## Fuber15

Since I started this thread I've dropped again to 4.37 without driving.

I have a brand new 2016 outlander worth 45k. It's as clean as u can get without detailing it every morning. Although I do leave my child seat in there usually but it's always 1 or 2 pax 

I've deiceded not to check my rating at all anymore, if I get deactivated so be it .

I m lucky enough to not be really need the money and be a scientist by trade and god willing ill get another job soon enough in that, but this seems like a horrible way to decide if someone should be allowed to make a living.

I can't imagine the stress it would cause someone who's family was relying on this job.


----------



## MyRedUber

You might put the child seat in the back luggage area rather than leaving it set up.
Also, I've been considering an Outlander, but I've found the rear seats rather uncomfortable.


----------



## Instyle




----------



## Who is John Galt?

Fuber15 said:


> Im a new driver and cant seem to get my rating above 4.45
> 
> Its goes up by 0.01 a few times and then will drop by 0.5. So i assume I'm getting very low ratings
> 
> Ive only done like 50 trips but have never had any issues that I'm aware of but using some math i must got at least 5 1 or 2 stars.
> 
> Anyway I'm not too bothered if do get deactivated because i only drive about 14 hrs a week and only during the day but I'm just curious why am i getting these low ratings and should i care ?


Two of the best ways to get your rating up:
1. Frequently use the rider's name. i.e. Fuber15, how has your day been? That's very interesting Fuber15, why do you think that happened.
This is basic psychology. (read 'How to Win Friends and Influence People' etc) might sound corny but still works as well as ever.

2. At the end of the trip, ensure you thank the person for using Uber. 
I discovered this myself, after hearing all the hundreds of stories about crappy cab rides and why they liked Uber.
Pretty simple, but it occurred to me, that the rider has a choice of the transport he uses. He has decided to make me (Uber) his transport of choice and
spend his dollars with me. As with any other transaction, he should be thanked. 
So, at the end of every trip, I make a point to take a pause and look at the rider and say, "thanks, Fuber15 I appreciate you choosing Uber".
Costs nothing and means a lot.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Jack Malarkey said:


> After about 50 rides, my rating last December was 4.33.
> 
> etc, etc


Good advice.


----------



## Fuber15

Who is John Galt? said:


> Two of the best ways to get your rating up:
> 1. Frequently use the rider's name. i.e. Fuber15, how has your day been? That's very interesting Fuber15, why do you think that happened.
> This is basic psychology. (read 'How to Win Friends and Influence People' etc) might sound corny but still works as well as ever.
> 
> 2. At the end of the trip, ensure you thank the person for using Uber.
> I discovered this myself, after hearing all the hundreds of stories about crappy cab rides and why they liked Uber.
> Pretty simple, but it occurred to me, that the rider has a choice of the transport he uses. He has decided to make me (Uber) his transport of choice and
> spend his dollars with me. As with any other transaction, he should be thanked.
> So, at the end of every trip, I make a point to take a pause and look at the rider and say, "thanks, Fuber15 I appreciate you choosing Uber".
> Costs nothing and means a lot.


Ok i don't do all the pauses etc but im pretty sociable without being psychopath.
None if that explains 1 star = terrible tho.


----------



## Fuber15

Been activated lol oh well I had a good run.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Fuber15 said:


> Been activated lol oh well I had a good run.


Activated, or de-activated?


----------



## Fuber15

Who is John Galt? said:


> Activated, or de-activated?


De-activated sorry.

Got an email this morning, then got another email a couple of hours later congratulating me on 50 trips.

Also saw this morning that some prick has ripped a big gash in the upholstery on my back door, so the few dollars i made should just about cover fixing that.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Fuber15 said:


> De-activated sorry.
> 
> Got an email this morning, then got another email a couple of hours later congratulating me on 50 trips.
> 
> Also saw this morning that some prick has ripped a big gash in the upholstery on my back door, so the few dollars i made should just about cover fixing that.


Sheesh! What to say?


----------



## fields

Even blind Freddy can see the cause of the low ratings and de-activation. Its due to the child seat in the back.


----------



## MyRedUber

I think that passengers prefer a sedan, rather than an SUV, station wagon, etc...


----------



## mikechch

Any style vehicle is probably ok as long as they are comfortable and spacious


----------



## UXDriver

fields said:


> Even blind Freddy can see the cause of the low ratings and de-activation. Its due to the child seat in the back.


Yep pretty simple


----------



## Thing

my rating has plummeted, after this weekend its down to 4.64 ----- the grim reaper is closing in 

I only drive surge & since that decision,my rating drops .01 every time I drive, so over the months its gone from 4.8 down, "down down, ratings are down" 

I'm a 20%'er so Uber will be glad to see the end of me - they probably drop it down too (uber conspiracy theory #403) & like others I'm not really that bothered if it happens.


----------



## DeanUber

Thing said:


> my rating has plummeted, after this weekend its down to 4.64 ----- the grim reaper is closing in
> 
> I only drive surge & since that decision,my rating drops .01 every time I drive, so over the months its gone from 4.8 down, "down down, ratings are down"
> 
> I'm a 20%'er so Uber will be glad to see the end of me - they probably drop it down too (uber conspiracy theory #403) & like others I'm not really that bothered if it happens.


Climbing back from my Week 2 disaster.

last week 13 rated trips for a 5 star average. week before was 4.8.

Slowly but surely I'm figuring out exactly when I can gtee a ping will be bad(5.0 users clearly pinging outside a bar on a busy street utilising the free $20 are the ones to avoid)


----------



## JCS26

This is my dilemma too, mine is 4.63 I did all the Ass kissing stuff , I also know when to talk and when not but still people will f### your rating for no reason at all


----------



## JaySonic

Ubers psychological manipulation means every new driver will tank, so you kiss more pax arse that yiu ever thought possible. The customers aren't downgrading your rating, UberEvilCorp are. Don't believe me? Ask Uber for some transparancy in a ratings breakdown and you will be refused. 

Ive got the luxury of not having to work often at the moment and have watched my ratings change after days of non driving. Ive also seen the impact of single jobs pushing my number of 5* up but at the same time my overall ratings go down.

So dont bother yourself if youre doing everything OK. Uber are manipulating drivers and if you draw the short straw and become a disqualified statistic then its only because you have been made an example of. The whole thing is rigged


----------



## JaySonic

Fuber15 said:


> Since I started this thread I've dropped again to 4.37 without driving.


Case in point. no driving, rating drop. seriously Uber are the antichrist an are playing with peoples minds and livelihoods so every ant will be an obedient slave, offering treats, and beverages at their own expense.


----------



## fields

JaySonic said:


> Case in point. no driving, rating drop. seriously Uber are the antichrist an are playing with peoples minds and livelihoods so every ant will be an obedient slave, offering treats, and beverages at their own expense.


I think you have a reading too many posts on this board.


----------



## JaySonic

fields said:


> I think you have a reading too many posts on this board.


Mate I believe in my jeart this is happening. There is simply no logic to how my ratings jave swung. And I havent actually read any other posts that suggest what I am.

I can sit all day and tell everyone that my car is clean, driving is good, im exceptionally courteous etc but outside of that, to see swings so radical when I havent even been driving males no sense. neitjer does 5*tris going up at the sme time rtings go down.

Ive a mind to challengd Uber through the relevant govt agencies to demand transparancy and accountability. Tjey are manupulative fraudsters. I can see that from such a small amount of time as a driver


----------



## fields

JaySonic said:


> Mate I believe in my jeart this is happening. There is simply no logic to how my ratings jave swung. And I havent actually read any other posts that suggest what I am.
> 
> I can sit all day and tell everyone that my car is clean, driving is good, im exceptionally courteous etc but outside of that, to see swings so radical when I havent even been driving males no sense. neitjer does 5*tris going up at the sme time rtings go down.
> 
> Ive a mind to challengd Uber through the relevant govt agencies to demand transparancy and accountability. Tjey are manupulative fraudsters. I can see that from such a small amount of time as a driver


It actually does make (some) sense.

Most people who will rate you, will do so through the app after getting out of your car. Some though only rate you when they go through their emails. I go through my emails daily but others only in the weekend.

While my weekly ratings vary , my ratings over 500 trips is quite steady and only fluctuates by a notch or 2. It shows they are getting it right, otherwise my ratings would be up and down like a yo-yo.

I do think you are becoming overly negative. That isn't a good mindset to be in. Much better to be cynical rather than negative.


----------



## JaySonic

I know, mate. I recognise this in myself so its good to be reminded. Driving Uber for me is to escape the corporate bullshit workspace but inadvertantly I have brought my malice along for the ride in this 'career change'. 

Thanks Fields


----------



## AusChameleon

MyRedUber said:


> I think that passengers prefer a sedan, rather than an SUV, station wagon, etc...


I have a big ass Pajero and I have a 4.89 rating. People tell me it's the best Uber car they've been in and it's 9 yrs old.


----------



## Grand

AusChameleon said:


> I have a big ass Pajero and I have a 4.89 rating. People tell me it's the best Uber car they've been in and it's 9 yrs old.


Uber don't allow cars over 9 years old. 
So what will be your replacement car next year?


----------



## Geedee

I had an older (50's) Bondi woman in the car and she was asking me about rating a female driver who got lost and was so late she cancelled. The driver was new and had called the women. My view was, a) don't be too hard on her, Uber needs more female drivers and she is new, b) less than a 4 is a killer for a new driver. She then told me she never gives 5's, only 4's, which is probably a big difference to us and the USA where they will give 5 stars and a whoop whoop at the drop of a hat. Aussies like to hold back on top ratings which is why I think this rating system sucks.


----------



## MyRedUber

Geedee said:


> Aussies like to hold back on top ratings which is why I think this rating system sucks.


Deactivation does not occur at a fixed rating. You get deactivated if your average rating drops to the lowest percentile for the city in which you drive.
If the passengers in your city tend to rate higher, the average driver rating, and the rating at which you'll be deactivated will be higher.
If the passengers in your city tend to rate lower, the average driver rating, and the rating at which you'll be deactivated will be lower.


----------



## AusChameleon

Grand said:


> Uber don't allow cars over 9 years old.
> So what will be your replacement car next year?


Once I can't use my car anymore, I probably won't Uber. I have just finished studying Bowen Therapy and am currently setting up a practice. Hopefully, I'll have enough work through that that I won't need Uber anymore.


----------



## Jack Malarkey

MyRedUber said:


> Deactivation does not occur at a fixed rating. You get deactivated if your average rating drops to the lowest percentile for the city in which you drive.
> If the passengers in your city tend to rate higher, the average driver rating, and the rating at which you'll be deactivated will be higher.
> If the passengers in your city tend to rate lower, the average driver rating, and the rating at which you'll be deactivated will be lower.


So it's a 'rank and yank' system where the lowest percentile is subject to deactivation irrespective of how good they are in an objective sense. Interesting.

So this rising tide doesn't lift all ships but sinks some?

Enron had a 'rank and yank' system whereby they would periodically retrench the bottom 10 per cent of staff as ranked by managers. It was one of the factors that led to that company's demise. See http://www.economist.com/news/busin...essly-may-not-get-best-them-ranked-and-yanked.


----------



## fields

Geedee said:


> I had an older (50's) Bondi woman in the car and she was asking me about rating a female driver who got lost and was so late she cancelled. The driver was new and had called the women. My view was, a) don't be too hard on her, Uber needs more female drivers and she is new, b) less than a 4 is a killer for a new driver. .


This driver did a terrible job, of course she should be rated poorly. Not entirely sure why you think riders should be more lenient towards female drivers. They get paid the same and should be treated the same.


----------



## Waingro

I think Uber take note of emails and written messages to Uber and taken very seriously from both Driver and Passenger. If they see a pattern they will contact you , if no response from Driver then they will deactivate until they hear from the Driver and then hear their side of the story. Remember always 2 sides of the story. We are still in the customer service business last time I checked. 
My suggestion for Drivers is that if you have anything unusual or untoward happen to you , pull over ...log off app and for a few minutes give some feedback in point form of what happened with passenger. It's taken very serious.


----------



## Who is John Galt?

Waingro said:


> I think Uber take note of emails and written messages to Uber and taken very seriously from both Driver and Passenger.
> yadda, yadda, yadda
> It's taken very serious.


Obviously you are new.


----------



## MyRedUber

Waingro said:


> It's taken very serious.


Your feedback goes to an outsourced call centre in some cheap labour country. You'll get a copy/paste response that bears no relation to your report/suggestion/complaint, based purely on their finding some key word in your message, even if that key word was not particularly relevant to your message.
"Support" is a firewall to prevent real Uber people having any contact with real drivers in the real world.
Travis does not want to know about your problems.
It can help if it it allows you to blow off some steam, but that's all.


----------



## Waingro

Who is John Galt? said:


> Obviously you are new.


Not exactly ... 4500 rides 92% acceptance ... however I say this with some experience 
2 discussions with compliance.
personal experience with Uber.
The system is quite simple ... look at it for what it is and also what is happening ... 
Uber take drivers safety both Driver and Passenger very seriously.. no exceptions... I understand others on forum think otherwise and thats ok. 
Should anything happen .... I would assume that if needed a dossier of a drivers driving history would be available...
However I challenge otherwise what some people think and also can they give some evidence. ... no gotchas here...


----------



## yogi bear

fields said:


> Even blind Freddy can see the cause of the low ratings and de-activation. Its due to the child seat in the back.


yah, this.

get the family crap out of sight, you are operating a car for hire not a kids playpen..

and no, being a suckarse doesn't get you 5* ratings either..

maybe in america, but not here..


----------

